# Been a member forever, about time i posted some pics, lol



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

I've been working on and off on my ride, i guess it's time i posted some pics for you guys. Ill keep you updated as things go on.

I am sorry i have neglected the postings.

History:

Bought the car a little under 2 years ago. When i first paid for it it was about 2500, being that it had some fire damage as you will see in the first photo's. The fire damage was actually caused one day prior to the finaly purchase. So he knock down the price with the help of my haggling. At first i replaced the melted headlights and corner light (the after market clear, not crystal) and went for the usual hyper white junk. Driver side mirrors also replaced. As well as passanger when a crack was found. Small interior parts replaced here and there. thanks to the dealer and Justin. 

What i kept pushing off for reasons i still dont understand is the replacement of the front bumper. In great condition overall, except for the driver side looking horrible as it was melted.

Here are some from when the car was bought:

































Here are a few newer ones. I will update them later tonite:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

classic example of how a car can do a complete 180 and become a badass car. nice work


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

whats with teh CURB plate?  i wanna get OMGWTF  or NGA PLS


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking good ! glad to see thing are picking up for ya.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

so uh...why was the front on fire? lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You should nick name that car "The Phoenix"


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

> The fire damage was actually caused one day prior to the finaly purchase. So he knock down the price with the help of my haggling.


You had to "haggle" down the price? I would be like "dude, wtf is this, you gonna do anything about it?" If he didnt do anything, I would have told him im gonna find another car. I wouldnt have gotten the car if they set fire to it the day before I bought it.

What actually happend to burn it like that?

Looking good now though. Very nice and clean. What are your future plans?


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Temp plates. My buddys said to get it cause i love going over the curb to park straight. 

The whole dealership caught fire actually, 6 cars totaled. And my car was far away from the blaze, but from all the heat it melted. =/ Car was mint, and the guy said the insurance wasnt covering so he had no choice. And he wouldnt fix it, so i figure what the hell, there was no real major damage, all the wiring for the corner lights and headlights were complete.

My future mods would have to be Jtw cams. Possible nitrus, or turbo pending on how much money. Im very much wanting to go stealth. Got a new front bumper coming, fogs, switch, new mirrors.

The other option i've been pondering is an SE-R conversion. 
Any advise on what to do would be great. Thanks for all the comments. 

Last few things i've done is put in HID kit, and hardwired headlights. 

Here are some more recent photos: (Folding mirrors, HID kit, stomung mid-pipe with stillen axle-back, soon to be replaced. =/)


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Here are some nite shots as promised. =)


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

List of mods:

Hotshot CAI, Hotshot header, stomung cat-back with stillen rear section, NGK fun, Grounding kit, Crystal clear headlamps, 8000k H4 HID kit hardwired, crystal corners, 98 SE-R Foglamps (not mounted yet), Infinity style chrome grill, brand new OEM front bumper (not mounted yet), Aftermarket folding mirrors, 97 SE-R gauge, Kis-Knack Indiglo HVAC's, Alpine CDA-7876 (Rare)headunit, Alpine SEC-150R alarm, Alpine MRD-1000 amp hooked to two 12' 1221 type R sub's, 2 pairs of Alpine SPR-174a (custom 6 3/4 adapters made by my ol car audio bud) speakers, Stinger HPM series wiring, grounds, terminals, aftermarket power door locks, 


To be done soon:
Stealth headlamps/corners, stealth power antenna, stromung rear section to replace stillen, tien basics with pillow ball mounts, 8000k H3 HID kit to match headlamps, atleast 15 inch rims to replace the embarrasing 13's, extended nismo wheel studs.

Possibilities:
Turbo, Nitrus, SE-R swap, possible sound system upgrade to JL-audio equipement 

Any suggestions or comments would be great. Thanks guys.


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

are your gauges still accurate with se-r ones in there? i've seen it done before just wondering. cause the se only goes to 120 and the se-r goes to 140 and the tach redlines at diff. rpms, i thought it would throw it off a few numbers.


----------

